# Monitore "falsch" nummeriert/identifiziert



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2019)

Servus meine Damen und Herren.

Ich hab da mal ein Problem. Weil ich einen  Wackelkontakt am Stecker/der Buchse vermute, habe ich heute die Anschlüsse meiner  beiden - an einer 980Ti angeschlossenen - Monitore getauscht. Eine Monitor wird  direkt mit HDMI angeschlossen, einer mittels DVI=HDMI-Adapter.

Alles  ist korrekt eingestellt, der Monitor vor mir ist der Hauptbildschirm  usw, nur ein "Problem" bekomme ich (auch nach ewigem googeln) nicht behoben - die Zuordnung. Also welcher Monitor im System welche Zahl bekommen hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn  ich den Hauptbildschirm aktivieren möchte (Windowstaste+P), muß ich jetzt "Nur zweiter  Bildschirm" auswählen. Sprich, mein Hauptbildschirm hat jetzt die Nummer  2, und der sekundäre Bildschirm die Nummer 1. Und genau darum geht es,  wie kann ich diese beiden Nummern tauschen. Ich will die Konfiguration an sich nicht tauschen, und ich will natürlich auch (erstmal) nicht die Anschlüsse wieder tauschen. Ich will einfach nur, dass der Hauptbildschirm die Nummer 1 bekommt, und der sekundäre Bildschirm wieder die Nummer 2.

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## tripod (26. Februar 2019)

servus,

geht eigendlich ganz einfach.

rechtsklick => bildschirmauflösung
nun klickst du mit der linken maustaste auf einen der angezeigten bildschirme(noch nicht loslassen) und schiebst in hinter den zweiten.
(nun hast du dann die richtige reihenfolge)
nun kannst du noch einen der beiden bildschirme mit einem linksklick anwählen und ihm den status "hauptbildschirm" zuweisen
(sollte ziemlich am unteren ende der seite sein).


----------



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2019)

tripod schrieb:


> rechtsklick => bildschirmauflösung


Ich hab Windows 10, da gibt es diesen Punkt nicht. Hier meinst du vielleicht "Anzeigeeinstellungen"?


> nun klickst du mit der linken maustaste auf einen der angezeigten bildschirme(noch nicht loslassen) und schiebst in hinter den zweiten.
> (nun hast du dann die richtige reihenfolge)


Leider nein. Wenn ich das mache, dann schiebt sich nach dem loslassen der Maus immer der gerade in den Vordergrund geschobene Bildschrim nach links, und es passiert exakt das gleiche wie wenn ich unten einen Haken bei "Diese Anzeige als Hauptanzeige verwenden" setze.


> nun kannst du noch einen der beiden bildschirme mit einem linksklick anwählen und ihm den status "hauptbildschirm" zuweisen
> (sollte ziemlich am unteren ende der seite sein).


Wie gesagt, der Hauptbildschirm ist schon der direkt vor mir stehende Bildschirm, aber der hat jetzt die Nummer 2. Und nur diese Zuweisung will ich ändern, dass der Hauptbildschirm nicht mehr die Nummer 2 ist, sondern die Nummer 1 wird, und ich nicht mehr (siehe den unteren Screenshot im Startbeitrag) "nur zweiter Bildschirm" für den Hauptbildschirm anklicken muß, sondern "Nur PC-Bildschirm".

Wie gesagt, deine Anleitung macht bei mir nichts anderes als den Hauptbildschirm hin und her zu wechseln, aber die Zuweisung Nummer 1 und Nummer 2 ändert sich dabei nicht.


----------



## tripod (26. Februar 2019)

ok, verstehe. habe wohl etwas überschnell geschrieben.

ich würde vermuten, dass du das problem mit "etwas" herumstecken gelöst bekommst.

teste gerade, ob das zum ziel führt. gleich wieder da


----------



## gekipptesBit (26. Februar 2019)

Probiere mal folgendes.
Nur den Hauptbildschirm anschließen, erkennen und zuweisen, danach den Zweiten.
Müsste dann dauerhaft sein. Wenn nicht HDMI-Anschluß umstecken.


----------



## tripod (26. Februar 2019)

hab jetzt mal getestet, leider ohne nennenswerte erfolge.

am einfachsten wäre sicherlich kabel der monitore tauschen.


----------



## fotoman (26. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee?


Die einzige Lösung, wie ich das seit Jahrzehnten unter Windwos mal geschaftt habe (habe ich zwar nie gebraucht, aber egal) war das physikalische Umstecken der Monitore. Die Grafikkarte (bzw. deren Treiber) nummeriert die (aktiven) Anschlüsse durch. Windows bietete m.W.n. keine Möglichkeit, diese Nummerierung zu ändern.

Es bleibt damit allenfalls noch ein Link auf dem Desktop zum Abklemmen der anderen Monitore.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Februar 2019)

Macht mein Rechner ganz genau so.

Es hilft wirklich nur umstecken der Kabel.


----------



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2019)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Probiere mal folgendes. Nur den Hauptbildschirm anschließen, erkennen und zuweisen, danach den Zweiten. Müsste dann dauerhaft sein.


Wenn ich den sekundären Bildschirm (Nummer 1) abklemme, wird der Bildschirm Nummer 2 (der Hauptbildschirm) zur neuen Nummer 1. Klemme ich den sekundären Bildschirm wieder an, wird der Hauptbildschirm wieder zur Nummer 2.


> Wenn nicht HDMI-Anschluß umstecken.





tripod schrieb:


> am einfachsten wäre sicherlich kabel der monitore tauschen.


Genau das wollte ich ja vermeiden. Weil der Hauptbildschirm ständig, der sekundäre Bildschirm aber nur teilweise genutzt wird, und ich Bildfehler immer mal kurz auf dem Hauptbildschirm hatte (weshalb ich auf ein Problem mit der Buchse an der Graka tippe, oder zumindest auf irgendein Bauteil was nur mit dem einen Bildausgang zu tun hat, da nur dort die Bildfehler gelegentlich auftauchen), habe ich die Kabel ja erst getauscht. Ich wollte so die seltenen Bildfehler vom primären auf den sekundären Monitor verlagern.


Interessantes Detail am Rand:

Egal wie die Monitore angeklemmt sind, das Bild vom BIOS wird immer nur auf dem Bildschirm Nummer 2 angezeigt. Also vorher auf dem sekundären Bildschirm, und jetzt auf dem Hauptbildschirm. Bildschirm Nummer 1 (was jetzt der sekundäre Bildschirm ist, und vorher der Hauptbildschirm war) zeigt immer erst dann ein Bild, wenn der Treiber bzw. Windows geladen wurde.

Bildschirm Nummer 2 (aktueller Hauptbildschirm) ist übrigens der Monitor welcher mittels DVI=>HDMI-Adapter angeschlossen ist, und Bildschirm Nummer 1 (aktuell der sekundäre Bildschirm) ist direkt über HDMI angeschlossen. Und beide Monitore haben die identische Auflösung (1080p).



fotoman schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte (bzw. deren Treiber) nummeriert  die (aktiven) Anschlüsse durch. Windows bietete m.W.n. keine  Möglichkeit, diese Nummerierung zu ändern.



Verdammt. Wenn das stimmt, würde wohl höchstens ein Mod-BIOS helfen, und darauf habe ich keinen Bock. Dann ist mein Hauptbildschirm für das System jetzt eben der Zweitbildschirm. Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen wenn man eine eigentlich so einfache Sache mal eben fix ändern könnte... :/


Edit:

Oder ich muß mal schauen ob ich noch Display-Port=>HDMI-Adapter habe, und die Anschlüsse mal alle durch versuchen. Ich nutze aktuell ja 1x DVI und 1x HDMI, habe an meiner 980Ti aber insgesamt 2x DVI, 1x HDMI, und 3x Display-Port. Selbst wenn der HDMI immer die Nr.1 ist, wenn ich die anderen Anschlüsse benutze, muß dann ja auch ein anderer Anschluss die "neue" Nr. 1 werden.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Februar 2019)

emm... 
Und wieso genau stört dich die Zahl 2 bei der Identifizierung?
Für das System ist doch völlig Schnuppe ob da 1,2,3 oder auch 253 steht... macht doch kein Unterschid?
Du kannst die Monitore ja sauber anordnen und Sagen welches das der Hauptmonitor ist... alles andere ist doch schnuppe!

Hauptmonitor = Hauptmonitor... ob da eine 2 oder was auch immer steht tut überhaupt nichts zur Sache!


----------



## gekipptesBit (26. Februar 2019)

Kein einfaches DVI-Kabel zur Hand zum testen, vielleicht geht dann keine 1080p?


----------



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2019)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Und wieso genau stört dich die Zahl 2 bei der Identifizierung?


Nennen wir es einfach mal "Zahlen-Autismus" oder "Ordnungs- oder Reihenfolgen-Autismus". Außerdem ist es ja nicht nur eine Zahl, mein Hauptmonitor heißt im System jetzt (siehe Screenshot im Startposting) "Zweitbildschirm", und das ist ungewohnt (ich muß jetzt woanders hin klicken wenn ich nur den Hauptbildschirm aktiviert haben will) und nervig obendrein.

Und da ich der Boss von meinem PC bin, dachte ich es sollte doch möglich sein dass der PC macht was ich will, und nicht umgekehrt. 



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Kein einfaches DVI-Kabel zur Hand zum testen, vielleicht geht dann keine 1080p?


Ein Single-Link DVI (18+5) geht schon bis 1920×1200.  Aber Kabel sind ja nicht das Problem, sondern die Reihenfolge in  Windows. Aber wie oben schon erwähnt, ich werde jetzt die anderen  Video-Ausgänge meiner Graka testen, und versuchen so meinen  Hauptbildschirm wieder zur Nr. 1 zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HisN (26. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Oder ich muß mal schauen ob ich noch Display-Port=>HDMI-Adapter habe, und die Anschlüsse mal alle durch versuchen. Ich nutze aktuell ja 1x DVI und 1x HDMI, habe an meiner 980Ti aber insgesamt 2x DVI, 1x HDMI, und 3x Display-Port. Selbst wenn der HDMI immer die Nr.1 ist, wenn ich die anderen Anschlüsse benutze, muß dann ja auch ein anderer Anschluss die "neue" Nr. 1 werden.




Bei HDMI/DVI kann ich Dir nicht helfen.
Aber ob DP oder HDMI/DVI Nummer 1 ist, das hängt bei mir vom Bios ab.
CMS an: DVI der Bios-Post-Bildschirm (also Nummer 1)
CMS aus: DP der Bios-Post-Bildschirm 

Nur für den Hinterkopf, aber ACHTUNG: MBR-Installationen booten mit CMS aus nicht mehr.

Und es ist nicht die Reihenfolge in Windows... die kannst Du nicht im Windows beeinflussen. Es ist die Reihenfolge im Bios ... und da beeinflusse mal was.
Hast Du ja keine Möglichkeit zu (bis z.b. auf das CMS) oder Kabel umstecken.

Der Bildschirm der das Bios Postet, wird auch in Windows immer Nummer 1 sein.


----------



## Richu006 (26. Februar 2019)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Nennen wir es einfach mal "Zahlen-Autismus" oder "Ordnungs- oder Reihenfolgen-Autismus". Außerdem ist es ja nicht nur eine Zahl, mein Hauptmonitor heißt im System jetzt (siehe Screenshot im Startposting) "Zweitbildschirm", und das ist ungewohnt (ich muß jetzt woanders hin klicken wenn ich nur den Hauptbildschirm aktiviert haben will) und nervig obendrein.
> 
> Und da ich der Boss von meinem PC bin, dachte ich es sollte doch möglich sein dass der PC macht was ich will, und nicht umgekehrt.
> 
> ...



Ok ich muss ja nicht alles auf dieser Welt verstehen... liegt wohl daran das ich 3 Monitore habe... und eigentlich alle so bisschen Hauptmonitore sind, je nach dem wie ich gerade sitze und was ich spiele... 240HZ, oder 4K at 60HZ...
Aber ich gehe da einfach immer mit Rechtsklick auf "Anzeigeinstellungen" gehe auf den Monitor den ich als "Main" verwenden will und mache den Hacken bei "diese Anzeige als Hauptanzeige verwenden" rein... und fertig.

Aber ich glaube auch die Graka nummeriert die anschlüsse durch xD...


----------



## INU.ID (26. Februar 2019)

So, das Problem wurde gelöst. 

Ich habe jetzt einfach den sekundären Monitor vom HDMI-Anschluß abgezogen, und mittels zweitem DVI=>HDMI-Adapter in den zweiten DVI-Anschluß der 980Ti gesteckt. Dann war die Reihenfolge immer noch verkehrt, also habe ich die beiden Kabel an der Grafikkarte getauscht, und voilà, mein Hauptbildschirm ist jetzt nicht nur wieder die Nummer 1 in Windows, er zeigt auch wieder das BIOS an (was vorher, also vor der ganzen "Umsteckerei", nicht so war).

Kurioserweise war das "früher" über viele Jahre schon mal so, weswegen ich auch die zwei DVI=>HDMI-Adapter gekauft hatte. Aber aus irgendeinem Grund hatte ich mal einen Monitor an der Grafikkarte von DVI auf HDMI gewechselt. Keine Ahnung, vermutlich fällt mir die Tage wieder ein warum, und alles fängt von vorne an. 

So läuft es jetzt jedenfalls erstmal wieder wie es soll.


*Danke an alle Beteiligten für eure Hilfe.* 

Und falls hier später noch mal einer rein schaut, der weiß wie man die Reihenfolge/Hierarchie der Graka-Ausgänge im Graka-BIOS ändern kann (wer weiß wofür das mal nützlich ist), der möchte das hier gerne noch posten.


----------

